# Replacing a window in a stanley steel exterior door



## nnetti

Would like to remove the imitation French pane frame from my door, but it appears that the frame is what holds the window in place. Are there replacement frames available?


----------



## joecaption

Any real lumber yard that sells Stanley doors can fix you up with one.
Most likly no ones going to stock one. There going to need the outside measurements of the one you have.


----------



## ValleyLnD

Unfortunately it may not be that easy being that it's a Stanley. Stanley is no longer making entry doors. Unless I have been misinformed, the entry door division was aquired by Masonite about 8 years ago I believe. I too am looking for a replacement window frame for a customer. The door and window frame were painted hunter green and face the sun for the better part of the day. The frame is severly melted and falling apart. And yes, hopefully you haven't found the hard way that the frame does hold the glass in place and could easily fall out if disassembled.


----------



## hardtofind

Most of the door companies don't make the glass that they put in the doors so an insert by ODL or Specialty glass which is Masonite's supplier should fit in your door unless it is a flush glazed frame and not one that has screws that puts the frames together


----------

